# Is Something in the Fog?



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Is something in the Fog?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have see freezing fog around here lately. It's clear up in the sky, but a weird haze shows from street lights, then it collects as frost on everything - it freezes on contact with cold objects.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

yes


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

What fog? There hasn't been any fog around here.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Zombies.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

That would be me. I love fog. You can walk within a hundred or 2 feet of something/someone and it's like it's not there. There is nothing but the area directly around you. Sound doesn't travel well either. You can walk in to the middle of the subdivision from my family's hay field and still be alone. I used to walk miles in the fog when I lived outside of town. Buildings block a lot of the fog and ruin the effect.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

werewolves and maybe a wendigo.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think so


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah maybe all the things we're repressing


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

yes! everything that is good!


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Giant alien spiders?










Maybe giant Cthulhu like creatures?










Maybe Cthulu itself?










Or maybe just Terry Crews?










¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

No


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Yes me, I love going to graveyards in the fog theres a better atmosphere there especially if theres snow aswell its the best, you haven't lived if you haven't been to a graveyard while the sun is fading and theres fog and snow and you can see your breath its so cold ..


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oooh, I rather liked that movie. They did a remake in 2005 (?), and I bought it blindly (without having looked it up) only to find afterwards that it was *horribly* reviewed. I've yet to even open it. Oops.



RadnessaurousRex said:


>


^^^ this too. Oh yes, lots can be found 'lurking' in the Fog...


----------



## truenorth (Oct 16, 2014)

e) Lindisfarne


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> Oooh, I rather liked that movie. They did a remake in 2005 (?), and I bought it blindly (without having looked it up) only to find afterwards that it was *horribly* reviewed. I've yet to even open it. Oops.
> 
> ^^^ this too. Oh yes, lots can be found 'lurking' in the Fog...


The Mist? I loved it, dat ending tho. Just watch it!!!


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

WillYouStopWinterDave


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

What _was_ in the fog anyway? Dead fishermen or pirates or something? I haven't seen "The Fog" in decades. I think I'm getting it slightly confused with that Jennifer Love Hewitt movie...

That's not Rod Serling narrating the trailer is it? Sounds kind of like him but not quite.

I was out on a small sailboat by myself once in a dense fog . It was really strange. The world shrank down to a dim white hemisphere containing nothing but me, the boat and a small patch of water. I had no idea where I was on the bay. Thank goodness I had GPS.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Around here? There's rocks and trees, and trees and rocks, and rocks and trees, and trees and rocks, and rocks and trees, and trees and rocks, and rocks and trees, and trees and rocks and water in the fog!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Water vapor


----------

